# If money was no object,what kind of pants would you buy?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would find one good pair on sale and save the other $200.


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

Gore-tex is ok, but I find that it doesnt breathe as well as I'd like.

just find a pair you like and buy em, do they NEED to be expensive? My personal favorite brand is Bonfire, just about any brand is good.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also. I have about 10 pairs of pants. I only use 3 of them usually and they are all burton cargos. They are super comfortable and durable. Plenty of pockets and vents for warm days. They keep me dry and warm. Invest in good base layers too. I have never paid more than $70 for my pants. I always get them on sale at local shops.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

id buy the cheapest pants i could find and buy another board.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have them, but 686 Smarty Pants are pretty sweet. But I agree with Argo and tj...buy some reasonably priced pants and put the rest towards the board/boots/bindings you want.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I am new to this sport and I was given the impression that if I dont buy gore tex or well made pants,water will get inside. So basically any popular snowboard brand pants will do?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

i just got a pair of 2011 aperture undercut pants. they were on sale for $52 bucks when i bought them from zumiez. there 10k waterproof and must say they are very warm for how thin they are. you dont have to spend an arm and a leg on a pair of pants, just get something thats waterproofed (id say at least 10k) and has a decent insulation. and if colors dont matter to you then you have lots of options. just shop around on sites like buysnow, rei, ccs, zumiez, and wiskey militia might have a pair up on ocasion.


edit: 

heres what i have just in olive green.
aperture undercut


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

tj_ras said:


> id buy the cheapest pants i could find and buy another board.


This.

You can _always_ find softgoods on sale. Burton cargo pants for like $70 just last seasons' gear instead of this year's, etc. Basically, 10k/10k is the same whether it has a 2011 model year or a 2007 model year. Get the cheapest best pants you can get. You can find something awesome for under $100 with a 5 minute search on google.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd go back to the table and double your money!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, maybe thats what i'll do. Maybe just buy some cheap pants. So as long as its 10k water proof thats good enough?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Listheeb21 said:


> I don't have them, but 686 Smarty Pants are pretty sweet. But I agree with Argo and tj...buy some reasonably priced pants and put the rest towards the board/boots/bindings you want.


I have these and they definitely do the job. I agree with most other posts in this thread that the brand doesn't really matter. Although, I wouldn't buy pants from some company no one has ever heard of because you cant be sure of the quality. That being said, I wouldn't get the absolute cheapest or low end model either. You get what you pay for. Especially if you are looking for pants that will keep you warm. Insulated pants or pants with a removable lining usually go for a lot more than the ones that are just a simple shell. Buy the pair of pants that have all the features you want and that you like aesthetically. Don't base it solely on price or brand.


----------

